
Show HN: FastSitePHP – New PHP Framework. Try the Online Playground - __app_dev__
https://www.fastsitephp.com/en/
======
lioeters
To save a few clicks, here's the source:

[https://github.com/fastsitephp/fastsitephp](https://github.com/fastsitephp/fastsitephp)

~~~
__app_dev__
Thanks lioeters!

Also to try it out online (no login required, no cookies, etc) anyone can
create a site here and create and run PHP code directly on a sever. Sites last
for 1 hour.

[https://www.fastsitephp.com/en/playground](https://www.fastsitephp.com/en/playground)

